# TN House Approves Bill Banning Transfer Of Guns Previously Committed People



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/...ng-transfer-guns-previously-committed-people/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
Seems like a good way to write a "red flag" law.
I think that it does not curtail the rights of the law-abiding, and that it will do some small something to protect the public.


----------

